# Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen



## Peter D (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich möchte das Fliegenfischen erlernen.
In meiner Nähe ist ein Gerätehändler, der selber Fliegenfischer
ist. Wenn ich die Grundausrüstung ca. 120-150 Euro bei ihm
kaufe (Rute, Rolle, Schnur kann man sich aussuchen und ausprobieren)
zeigt er mir im Zeitraum von 3 Monaten, jede Woche eine Viertelstunde
die Grundzüge des Fliegenfischens, üben muß ich dann zu Hause.
Danach müßte ich mir dann eine neue gute Schnur ca. 70 Euro kaufen,
weil die erste Schur eine billige Schnur (16 Euro) beim Lernen
kaputtgeworfen wird.
Was haltet ihr von dem Angebot?
Oder sollte ich lieber irgendwo einen Wochenendkurs buchen
und mir danach erst die Grundausrüstung kaufen?
Gruß
Peter D


----------



## Schillerlocke (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

Ich würde Dir raten eine Fliegenfischerschule zu besuchen und einen richtigen Anfängerkurs zu machen!!!
Fehler die Du Dir zum Anfang angewöhnst, bekommst Du später schlecht wieder weg und wenn es Dir Jemand gleich richtig zeigt, dann machst Du die Fehler erst gar nicht. Auch wenn so ein Kurs nicht gerade billig ist, ist es gut investiertes Geld (wenn denn die Schule was taugt) 
Nach so einem Kurs hast Du denn auch viel mehr Wissen und kannst dann Deine Grundausrüstung besser auswählen.
Gruß Schillerlocke


----------



## Krzysztof Grzybow (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

Hallo Peter,
ich würde erst ein Kurs besuchen und dann die Grundausrüstung kaufen.Wenn Dir einer jede Woche 15 min.etwas zeigt,und Du bist anfänger, vergißt du ganz schnell was Du da  überhaupt gemacht hast.Die  Wochenendekurse bestehen aus 2 mal 8std.In den Kurs lernst Du Praxis und Theorie. Nach 8std.werfen hast Du die Bewegung  nicht 100%  drauf aber Du hast gelernt welche Fehler Du gemacht hast und das kannst Du nicht innerhalb von 15 min.jede Woche lernen.Am ende des Kurses weiß Du auch, ob es Dir spaß gemacht hat oder Du lässt die Finger von Fliegenfischen.|rolleyes

Viel Glück

Krzysiek#6


----------



## Peter D (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

Hallo,
erst mal vielen Dank für euren Rat, dann werd ich mich wohl mal nach
so einem Wochenendkurs umsehen.
Aber das wird sicher hier in der Heinsberger Gegend schwierig,
da werd ich wohl bis in die Eifel müßen.
Na jedenfalls danke für die schnellen Antworten:
Peter D


----------



## davidpil (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

wenn das nichts dazu kostet dann würd ich beides machen. Weil die Fligenausrüstung kaufst du ja eh bei dem, oder?


----------



## aal-andy (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

versuch´s doch mal bei Angelsport-Saecker in Mönchengladbach. Macht im Frühjahr + Sommer Kursveranstaltungen, Tackle wird komplett gestellt, samstags wird gebunden und am Rhein die Wurftechniken geübt. Sonntags geht´s in die Eifel an eine schöne Fliegenstrecke zum Umsetzen und Fangen. So kannst du an einem Wochenende für Dich entscheiden ob es Dir liegt und brauchst nichts zu kaufen. Wenn Interesse ruf ihn einfach mal an. www.angelsport-saecker.de


----------



## Flyonly (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

Hallo Peter,

du hast doch Karl-Heinz Kaulig in der Nähe (Übach-Palenberg), http://www.small-loop.de , er ist ein sehr sympatischer Bursche, FFF-Instruktor und ein richtig guter Fliegenfischer. Erkundige dich doch bei bei ihm nach entsprechenden Kursen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Peter D (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

Hallo,
nochmal vielen Dank für die Tips.
Seh mir die Seiten gleich mal an.
Klasse Board, immer prompte Antworten!
Peter D


----------



## wolleg (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

@ Peterd

meinst du den Shop in Birgden?

Wo willst du später Fischen gehen? An Rur und Wurm? Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal, ich gehe dort regelmäßig mit der Fliege.

Zu einem Kurs kann ich auch nur raten, Kaulig ist zB. eine Adresse (wie schon erwähnt), der Mann ist ein begnadeter Werfer, das sympatische ist ansichtssache!


----------



## Peter D (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

Hallo Wolleg,
ja den Laden meine ich.
Möchte an der Rur und Wurm später fliegenfischen,
bisher geh ich nur mit der Spinnrute.
Wo hast du das Fliegenfischen gelernt?
Vielleicht sehn wir uns mal an der Rur!
Peter D


----------



## AGV Furrer (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

Hallo Peter,
weitere Stimmen und Beurteilungen findest du hier:

http://85.88.1.69/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=194175&highlight=kurse


----------



## Peter D (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

Hallo Volker,
danke für den Link.
Ich werde mir am Wochenende noch mal alles durch den Kopf gehen
lassen und den Herrn Kaulig mal anrufen. 
Das ganze hat ja noch Zeit bis zu Frühjahr, ich glaube zu dieser
Jahreszeit bietet eh keiner Kurse an.
Noch mal Dank an Euch für eure Tips!
Peter D


----------



## polyzocker (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

[Hallo Peter ich Lehre seit 15 Jahren das Fliegenfischen  und ich muß Dir sagen  erst einen Kus und dan das Gerät.
Und das mit der Billigschur ist absoluter Schwachsinn.


----------



## davidpil (14. Januar 2006)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*



> Und das mit der Billigschur ist absoluter Schwachsinn.


 
Wieso denn das? Als ich mir das Fliegenfischen beigebracht hab, hab ich mir auch erster eine billige Schnur zum üben geholt. In meinem lieblings Buch "Das ist Fliegenfischen" von Hans Eiber, wird das gleiche vorgeschlagen. Und ich glaube der weiß von was er redet.


----------



## Nört (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

Hallo Peter D
 Gibt es bei dir den keinen Fliegenfischer den du fragen kannst ob du mit ihm mal mit gehen kannst?
 Eigentlich ist das die beste Schule  er hat auch bestimmt noch eine alte Rute  mit der du erst einmal üben kannst wenn du mit ihm Fischen gehst.  
 Ich würde auf gar keinem Fall das Angebot von dem Gerätehändler annehmen das hört sich für mich an ich zeige dir mal ein bisschen und du kaufst  dir dann bei mir alles was ich dir verkaufe möchte


----------



## Rannebert (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*

In acht Jahren geht viel Wasser auch das kleinste Bächlein runter....


----------



## Nört (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*



davidpil schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Als ich mir das Fliegenfischen beigebracht hab, hab ich mir auch erster eine billige Schnur zum üben geholt. In meinem lieblings Buch "Das ist Fliegenfischen" von Hans Eiber, wird das gleiche vorgeschlagen. Und ich glaube der weiß von was er redet.


Das Fliegenfischen kann man nicht  aus einem Buch lernen ich kann mir fiel anlesen aber nicht das Fischen mit der Fliege


----------



## AGV Furrer (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Möchte Fliegenfischen lernen*



Nört schrieb:


> Das Fliegenfischen kann man nicht aus einem Buch lernen ich kann mir fiel anlesen aber nicht das Fischen mit der Fliege


 
Was Du dir anlesen kannst ist eine Sache, was andere können eine andere.

Wenn wir schon beim Thema LESEN sind, hast Du gelesen das dieser Thread, und damit die dort gestellten Fragen, fast 7 Jahre alt ist? 
Meinst Du der TS ist noch an deiner Antwort interessiert?


----------

